# Shipping to Australia from the UK



## Mummy_Mann (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for some advice and peoples experiences to help me make my mind up on which shipping company to use. I am looking into all aspects of migrating at the moment which is a bit mind-blowing, and have heard some nightmare stories about some peoples experiences with shipping their belongings over. If anyone could recommend a company it would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

There is no one size fits all answer to this question.. Everyone's cirumstances vary (how much stuff, where you're going etc) so there is no such thing as the best shipping company. From what I read, most people get a few quotes from (Crown, Doree Bonner, Pickfords, Excess Baggage Company etc) and based on the feeling they get from the companies choose the one they like the most and use the other quotes to negotiate on the price.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Try getting some quotes from some moving agents. Ask what their insurance covers and what the cost is....

We used Harrow Green and we were very happy with their service.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Colindp (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,

I have done a couple of overseas moves from the UK now and my there is a world of difference between the companies, for example for our move to NZ we used GB Liners and they were brilliant the NZ side was handled by NZ Van Lines who were just OK....For our move to OZ we chose Pickfords...absolute nightmare....the house we were moving from had a garage some 50m away, the guys packing and loading told us they were all done, I went to check the garage and found they left loads of rubbish behind and had missed packing several items, I had to get on the phone to their office and get them back, fortunately they had not got too far away when we noticed. This side (OZ) was handled by Allied Pickfords and again we could not fault them...


----------



## ozbound2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,

We are moving to Australia in mid January 2011 and we have decided to move woth Anglo Pacific. There quote was reasonable, staff friendly. however there insurance was very expensive. We shopped around and got our items insured for more than half the cost. i will be able to tell you a lot more when our items arrive the other end!

Regards,

ozbound2010


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

We used Robinsons last April.
We contacted 3 companies to do the quotes, they had very similar quotes, but Robinsons were the first coming to our house, and contact us for an initial contact and were very friendly from day one.
We really liked that they were so quick and easy to get hold off.

Also they were available to come and pack on the dates we wanted and we could just leave them do to their job and sort out stuff.
They packed a 3 bedroom house top to bottom in 2 days.

They only broke a tiny coffee saucer (and we only had insured our piano to save money) and contacted us everystep of the way. for ie. They gave the exact date our furniture would be leaving the UK and contacted us a few weeks later to let us know expected arrival in Brisbane.

They packed everything at an huge speed and I'm not sure how hard they check what they were taking, we had the phone books and a black bin bag with fruit shoots and other garbage in the kitchen that travelled around the world.

Good luck!


----------



## Mummy_Mann (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking the time to share your experiences. You have all gave me some really useful advise. We have not started the process yet but I am interested in getting as much information together as possible beforehand. 
We are going to a local expo in march to make the first move to our new life in Australia.

Regards,


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

what was the costs guys and what size containers did you have? I will be looking summer but need the costs to negotiate with my new employer.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

For marine insurance try Letton Percival - Welcome To Letton Percival

They always come out cheaper than removal companies.

Dolly


----------



## Kristar (Dec 9, 2010)

Mummy_Mann said:


> Hi, I am looking for some advice and peoples experiences to help me make my mind up on which shipping company to use. I am looking into all aspects of migrating at the moment which is a bit mind-blowing, and have heard some nightmare stories about some peoples experiences with shipping their belongings over. If anyone could recommend a company it would be much appreciated. Thank you


I am planning on moving in a few months time and I have been getting moving advice from Bishops Move, i was planning on using them as a friend had recommended them. 
Australia Moving & Removals Guide - Information on Relocating To Australia
Any feedback after the move would be great!
Cheers,
Kristar


----------



## GazN (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi,
We got quotes from a few companies and used Robinsons (International Removals UK | Movers | Company Removals | Removal Companies - Robinsons International) in the end. They were very friendly and helpful. One glass got chipped in the move, and a cabinet got scratched. we claimed on the insurance for both, and the claim went through quickly and we got the full payment for replacement/repair without any fuss.
Cheers,
Gary.


----------



## glen66 (Jan 5, 2011)

Please keep in mind the container size .sounds strange but all or nothing is sometimes best. If you have streamlined your stuff you may end up sharing the container with several other people all going through different ports and customs in Australia several weeks delivery can be 3-4 months .. .A container which has a good percentage of your belongings and space shared with 1 or 2 others is not so bad... Clarify with the removal company on these points
Remember all warrantys on uk items are useless overseas ,most appliances will either not be compatible or just not allowed.. Its all pretty cheap over here( and a wonderful excuse to get a new tv) 
A fresh start sometimes saves you more money and less heartache

No matter how new your appliances are you may have to be harsh with your sorting 

Hope this helps


----------

